# How Much Exercise Do Puppies Need?



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

We are trying to find an exercise balance for our 13 week old Vizsla, Pippa. She has started back up on her nipping (I swear I thought it was almost GONE last week!), which leads me to think we are either over-exercising her (and she is overtired) or under-exercising her (and she is bored). Right now we give her three 30 minutes walk a day, playtime in the yard every 3 hours, and usually an outing (pet store, destination walk, book store, etc.). We also do about 2-3 ten minute training sessions a day where we work on sit, stay, come, wait, etc. At least once a week, I get her together with at least one other dog for a "playtime". Too much? Too little? I would love to hear from others who are more experienced than I... 

(PS I did use the search option first and did not find what I was looking for.... )


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I did a search and found a formula that trainers recommend. It is 5 minutes extra every month. So yours is 13 weeks 3.25X5=16.25 minutes. 
Mine is almost 6 months so I would have to walk for 30 min 

I started this thread: http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,2588.msg16992.html#msg16992 
some else started this: http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,611.msg3999.html#msg3999

Today we went out in the morning and ran with Labs and a 4 year old GSP and in the afternoon we went out at 7PM ran with the same GSP and took a walk until 9:45PM. Our V still has energy to pull on the leash. So far I enjoy every minute.


----------



## laurita (Jun 12, 2011)

I definitely don't think you're doing too little. You could try to do less and see what results you get but either way within a few weeks, you should see a significant decline in the amount of nipping. Most of this has to do with being a puppy/teething/etc. In my experience with my 8 month old, he really turned around at 20 wks & his behavior continued to vastly improve. Until then, you'll have your good days, bad days, good weeks, bad weeks. Don't be too hard on yourself or the pup if you go from a good week to a bad one. It's completely normal. Hang in there and stay patient and consistent and it'll be over soon!


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

I would watch the dog. They usually tell you if it's too much. What your doing sounds like allot. The training needs to be play training. If not, cut back on the training to 2 X 5 min each.


----------

